# Wanted: thumb or twist shifter 5 speed



## Tharg2007 (5 Jul 2009)

anyone have anything like this?


----------



## nuovo_record (6 Jul 2009)

might have a 5 speed thumb shifter, will check the shed tonight


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Jul 2009)

nice 1


----------



## nuovo_record (7 Jul 2009)

how's about this one?
it's a bit rought though
if you want it, send me your address


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Jul 2009)

thanks nuovo, that looks perfect.
For those that are curious i have a rickety old pashley picador for the wife, it has a crappy twist grip from the 60s probably with a rear derailleur (5 speed), but this twist grip is just too difficult to get it to stay on any one gear, as she pedals she pulls on the bars and inevitably changes gear. 
So, new grips, new rear derailleur and this thumb shifter should do the trick.


----------



## nuovo_record (7 Jul 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> thanks nuovo, that looks perfect.
> For those that are curious i have a rickety old pashley picador for the wife, it has a crappy twist grip from the 60s probably with a rear derailleur (5 speed), but this twist grip is just too difficult to get it to stay on any one gear, as she pedals she pulls on the bars and inevitably changes gear.
> So, new grips, new rear derailleur and this thumb shifter should do the trick.



no problem. our "post lady" who knows how to drive the franking machine is away today, so is it ok if it goes in tomorrows post?

and if anyone does have a 5 speed twist shift, i might be interested


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Jul 2009)

tomorrow, the day after that or even after that is fine, im not in a hurry, this is project #4 at least


----------



## nuovo_record (7 Jul 2009)

would you like the left hand shifter too? just incase the want to add some extra gears?


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Jul 2009)

no thanks, its a pashley trike so not much chance of that, certainly no need as she only used it about 5 times so far.

cheers anyway


----------



## nuovo_record (8 Jul 2009)

it's in tonight's post.....keep your eyese peeled for snail mail.
don't worry about postage


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Jul 2009)

thanks nuovo, much appreciated


----------



## nuovo_record (17 Jul 2009)

did it arrive ok?


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jul 2009)

Nuovo, It did, thanks, i was sure i sent you a pm thanking you!!!!

im so sorry, you must think im really rude. I honestly thought i sent it.

Again thanks, it was just what i need.


----------



## nuovo_record (17 Jul 2009)

tis ok, post service round here is pretty 5hite...glad you got it and it's what you wanted


----------

